# opinions please on these wheels



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm still trying to decide what I want for sure for wheels on my 68 Lemans. I was looking online and found these Crager magnum 510 wheels. I really like them, they kind of look like the Rally II wheels, only with chrome and black accents.... how do you think they would look on my red car? They are about $180 each 15 x 8"


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

poncho power said:


> I'm still trying to decide what I want for sure for wheels on my 68 Lemans. I was looking online and found these Crager magnum 510 wheels. I really like them, they kind of look like the Rally II wheels, only with chrome and black accents.... how do you think they would look on my red car?



Go with whatever you like. It's your car. I prefer American Racing with light gray spokes, but that's just me.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Sharp! I say go for it they would look Grrrrreat on a GTO. Is that the only size available? These cars are kinda limited on front tire size due to the size and shape of the fender. I thought I had plenty of clearance on mine until I saw a small spot where the paint had been worn away.


----------



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

ALKYGTO said:


> Sharp! I say go for it they would look Grrrrreat on a GTO. Is that the only size available? These cars are kinda limited on front tire size due to the size and shape of the fender. I thought I had plenty of clearance on mine until I saw a small spot where the paint had been worn away.


No, they have all kinds of sizes... ya, I was thinking maybe 15 x 7 on the fronts...


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*rims*

They really do have that "Rally II" look to them. That's what I kind of was looking for before I decided on the Rally's. They would definitely would look awesome on your '68!


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Here is a link to a set on a firebird, however they are 17's 

http://www.lateral-g.net/forums/showthread.php4?t=35719

http://www.pro-touring.com/showthread.php?56435-1968-Firebird-400/page15

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

What are you going to do with the wheels that are on there now? I would powder coat them flat black and see how that looks first. I did that on a set on a red Comet Caliente and they looked great.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I like 'em. They do look a LOT like Rallye II's.

Bear


----------



## Curby (Feb 9, 2013)

Those will look great.


----------



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey guys, it's been awhile, but I finally pulled the trigger on these rims.... thought I would share a pic with ya..... I like them, makes the car look more like a pontiac, then the old rims did.....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Nice, at first glance they do look like R/II's.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I agree, nice... I like them better than your old ones too.....


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Nice!!!*

Those look HOT!!! So much more classy than the others! Also, what size tires are you running? They really fill those wheel wells out nicely!!! :cool


----------



## InjunRAIV (Aug 21, 2013)

They look MUCH better than the old ones, which is great. I don't really like them, which is still great. It's your car man!

BTW, I think what I don't like is the tires look like balloons. What sizes are you running?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Well done! I like them a lot. _Big _upgrade on the appearance of your car!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice!! :cheers


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks nice! I just got my Hurst wheels in today. As soon as I put some tires on them and get them mounted I'll put some pics up.


----------



## Iraq 69 (May 4, 2013)

I also think they look great...they fill up the wheel wells nice.
Marc:cheers


----------

